# Maximpep's: Multiple ways to save $$$ Promo



## maximpep (Feb 4, 2013)

*Maximpep's: Multiple ways to save $$$ Promo*
*
Maximpep's: Multiple way's to Save (Promotion)


Maximpep is giving you multiple way's to save some cash in your wallet.This will be Our biggest sale since the start of the new year. If you look beneath this last sentence, you will see exactly where your hard earned cash is being left in your pocket!

The following item's fall into Our Buy 2 get 1 free promotion...
GHRP-2 5mg
GHRP-6 5mg
Ipamorelin 2mg
Hexarelin 2mg
CJC-1295 (MOD GRF 1-29) 2mg
HGH-Frag 176-191 5mg
GnRH (triptorelin) 100mcgs
MGF 2mg


The following items fall into Our 30% off Promotion. This includes all bulk size option's 3, 5, 10 packs and larger Bulk size option's as well.
Please note that the 30% off does not apply to any combo pack's, as well as Our Buy 2 Get 1 Free Promotion.
Please type in this code exactly as it appears in this thread 30now


Toremifene Citrate 60mg x 30ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml
Clomiphene 50mg x 30ml

MK-2866 (Ostarine) 33mg x 30ml

Letrozole 2.5mg x 30ml
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml
Anastrozole 1 mg/ ml (20ml bottle)

GW-501516 10mg (30ML)
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10mg
Peg MGF 2mg
Melanotan II 10mg
IGF-1 LR3 1mg
IGF-1 DES 1mg
AICA ribonucleotide (AICAR)

T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml
T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 30ml
Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml


"Featured (special combo) of the month"

(AICAR)100mcgs & GW-501516 10mg (30ML)
This combo will save you $20.00 when purchased together!!!

If you have any questions in regards to this Promotion, please feel free to contact me anytime.
Stylus187*

*Maximpep's: Multiple way's to Save (Promotion)


Maximpep is giving you multiple way's to save some cash in your wallet.This will be Our biggest sale since the start of the new year. If you look beneath this last sentence, you will see exactly where your hard earned cash is being left in your pocket!

The following item's fall into Our Buy 2 get 1 free promotion...
GHRP-2 5mg
GHRP-6 5mg
Ipamorelin 2mg
Hexarelin 2mg
CJC-1295 (MOD GRF 1-29) 2mg
HGH-Frag 176-191 5mg
GnRH (triptorelin) 100mcgs
MGF 2mg


The following items fall into Our 30% off Promotion. This includes all bulk size option's 3, 5, 10 packs and larger Bulk size option's as well.
Please note that the 30% off does not apply to any combo pack's, as well as Our Buy 2 Get 1 Free Promotion.
Please type in this code exactly as it appears in this thread 30now


Toremifene Citrate 60mg x 30ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml
Clomiphene 50mg x 30ml

MK-2866 (Ostarine) 33mg x 30ml

Letrozole 2.5mg x 30ml
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml
Anastrozole 1 mg/ ml (20ml bottle)

GW-501516 10mg (30ML)
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10mg
Peg MGF 2mg
Melanotan II 10mg
IGF-1 LR3 1mg
IGF-1 DES 1mg
AICA ribonucleotide (AICAR)

T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml
T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 30ml
Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml


"Featured (special combo) of the month"

(AICAR)100mcgs & GW-501516 10mg (30ML)
This combo will save you $20.00 when purchased together!!!

If you have any questions in regards to this Promotion, please feel free to contact me anytime.

*


----------



## maximpep (Feb 4, 2013)

get it


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 5, 2013)

bump!


----------



## maximpep (Feb 5, 2013)

huge ends soon


----------



## maximpep (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 6, 2013)

bump guys!


----------



## maximpep (Feb 7, 2013)

Take advantage of these awesome deals.


----------



## Don Keballs (Feb 24, 2013)

Is this over? Showing invalid


----------



## maximpep (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Keballs said:


> Is this over? Showing invalid



Hey brother we are running even bigger sale the code is maxim25 for 25% everything except Buy 1 get 1 promotions


----------



## l0newolf (Feb 26, 2013)

What happen to maxim25 it says it don't work. B 1,get 1 free is not mix n match?


----------



## l0newolf (Feb 26, 2013)

maximpep said:


> Hey brother we are running even bigger sale the code is maxim25 for 25% everything except Buy 1 get 1 promotions


it work earlier today now it doesnt. is the new sale mix n mTchk?


----------

